# catch of a lifetime



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

before work today i decided to try out an idea me and tomb and workdog have been bouncing around. how to fish 4,5 & 6 oz weights without sacrificing offshore board performance. i solved the problem. simply and very inexspensive. 
thill floats. 2 pak $1.37 @ walmart. the ones with a slit and a stopper on either end. use one for a 4 oz and two for a 5 & 6 oz. i tried all three this am. works great!!! letting it out, recovering after a stall, a trolling at 1- 2.5mph in 1-2's. have to try it in 3-4's. im sure it will perform well. quick and easy on and off with your pliers or teeth.
unfortunately time was limited and only managed to pull this one monster. "catch of a life time"
hole in one!!! 


Sent from my SCH-S738C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

it might be hard to see but its in the out hole. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Will be a lot better than the 200' leads with a 3oz!


----------



## bhuff247 (Jun 19, 2014)

Lol.. nice catch. I've been kicking around the idea of the in line boards you use. can't quite figure out exactly how to fish them. Your new idea with the float really confuses me. Are the hard to use?? Why do you need 4-6 oz weight? Any information would be great. . Thanks


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

offshore tackle has some videos. i did my field test in 70 FOW ( foot of water). i was pulling worm harnesses with different weights at varying speeds. 4 oz is a touch too much so i came up with this "McGyver". 
check out the ******* weight dive chart and watch that video then youll understand. i would rather reel in 60-80' of line instead of 140.
my next experiment will be a reef runner with a 3 -4 oz weight.
by the way that perch was snagged on a 4 oz @ 80' @ 1.4-1.5 mph. and yes i released it... but then a gull that was hanging around ate it.


----------



## Dagojoe (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi Treeman
So if I understand this right, the idea is to use heavier weights so you don't have to let out as much line to get deep and the float stays by the board so the weights do no "sink" the boards? Seems like a great idea. Thanks

Joe


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

yeah, and also for turning or intentionally zig zagging. with shorter leads youre alot less likely to drag bottom. and if you ever fish with me youll find out real quick how i'll turn back on a mark.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

because i didnt catch any walleye, at the end of my trip i tied on a waterproof bag for my rain gear with some bottled water in it and let it out. it pulled harder than any walleye and the board was still righted. fishing out of bula tomorrow. i'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Nice idea. I will try that one for sure.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I use church boards and have used up to 7 ounces on them. With the adjustable weight on the bottom, they handled it with no problems. I even use the 50 tru trips on the church boards.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

i own 8 offshores, upgraded clips, tattle flag set up... im sure you can modify the board as well. but why when i can throw on a $.70 bobber. definetly not buying 8 church boards. besides they pull to hard for my liking. thanks for the tip though gene.


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Treeman, thanks for the post, this could be the answer to a lot of my problems. I haven't been using my boards much, because the offshores wont handle enough weight, and ive been having troubles with my new churches. I will give them a try tomorrow.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

can't wait to see how they work


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Bluewalleye said:


> I use church boards and have used up to 7 ounces on them. With the adjustable weight on the bottom, they handled it with no problems. I even use the 50 tru trips on the church boards.


I'm a fan of the Offshore boards. But I have some Church walleye boards just for pulling heavier weights and even the tadpoles. Handle the extra weight with no problems.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

just got off the lake. we limited and released one. the floats worked great. and a few of them were hogs. also, it was 2-3' most of the day. 
one improvement i will make is cutting some small dowels and make longer stoppers for ease of removal while landing a fish.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Treeman said:


> i grew up fishing on the ocean and the bay , fished offshore(blue water) for many years, even spear fished iin hawaii when i lived there and now erie....never ive i ever in 46 years caught a fish in the butt. lol. .


Butt hooked a perch a couple weeks ago while fishing with shiners. The best was about four years ago when I was trolling Reef Runners off Beaver and hooked what I thought was a new record walleye. Turned out to be a sheepzilla around 12 pounds and hooked in the bung. The sheep floated when released until a seagull landed and took a sample bite of, you guessed it, the sheeps bung. It was like you tossed a grenade in the water when that fish headed for the bottom.


----------



## Fastheat (Jul 7, 2014)

Treeman .Thanks for sharing the experience . Very helpful.Nice Job on the lake . I am new to OGF ,been fishing for eyes for a year and I love it.Always read reports and ogf.thanks for posting.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> Butt hooked a perch a couple weeks ago while fishing with shiners. The best was about four years ago when I was trolling Reef Runners off Beaver and hooked what I thought was a new record walleye. Turned out to be a sheepzilla around 12 pounds and hooked in the bung. The sheep floated when released until a seagull landed and took a sample bite of, you guessed it, the sheeps bung. It was like you tossed a grenade in the water when that fish headed for the bottom.


. im guessing that would wake me up too. lol. id hope anyways. a bird beak where the sun dont shine. ouch!!!

you guys are welcome. its definitely nicer letting out, pulling in, turning.... hope it works as well for you as it did me today.


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice,great idea


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Good idea treeman, tried it today and it worked to some extent. If we all put our thinking caps on here treeman is onto something. .... basic idea of extra flotation behind the board is great. now something with quite a bit of flotation maybe hooked to thesnaps we use on snapweights for easy on and off would be an upgrade to the original idea.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

JC heir said:


> Good idea treeman, tried it today and it worked to some extent. If we all put our thinking caps on here treeman is onto something. .... basic idea of extra flotation behind the board is great. now something with quite a bit of flotation maybe hooked to thesnaps we use on snapweights for easy on and off would be an upgrade to the original idea.


which float did you get? the one i have is about 4". it worked sweet for us and it wasnt exactly calm today.
yeah, we were thinking the red offshore snaps would be the way to go. i was trying to keep it keep simpke, cheap and less drag. maybe a little eye screw and a split ring/duolock etc on the back of the board, run a piece of hard wire through the float then move your back snap behind the float... let me know what you try and how it goes


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

I just had a regular old styrafoam bobber, the kind that are a pain in the butt to squeeze the ends on and get the hooked end open and on the line. I think the float worked good, just an easy on off offshore snap would be an improvement. so I was thinking maybe some other piece of flotation would be easier to hook to than a bobber......someday, walking through walmart something will jump out at me, then offshore will patent it and get a little richer LOL


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

yeah, my light idea i came up with over 4 years ago. costs $1.35 and. some ........ bagged it and sells it for $10 or $14. what an .......


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your idea. Good stuff!


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

went to walmart to pick up a blade repair kit (different colored nail polish ) the looks a grown man gets picking up 8 different colored nail polishs esp hot pink  and got some more floats. theyre $1.16 SSC300. dont go to the wadsworth walmart. theyre all gone. lol
then home depot for 5/32 x 48" dowels $.63. this projects getting exspensive.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Treeman said:


> went to walmart to pick up a blade repair kit (different colored nail polish ) the looks a grown man gets picking up 8 different colored nail polishs esp hot pink  and got some more floats. theyre $1.16 SSC300. dont go to the wadsworth walmart. theyre all gone. lol
> then home depot for 3/16 x 48" dowels $.63. this projects getting exspensive.




Hello Treeman,,, I wonder how well these popping corks would work for easy-on-off? They don't say 'weighted'?

[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-QUALITY-3-FOAM-POPPING-CORKS-ADJUSTABLE-FLOAT-BOBBERS-FISHING-REDFISH-RIG-/351149363503?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51c222112f"]24 Quality 3" Foam Popping Corks Adjustable Float Bobbers Fishing Redfish Rig | eBay[/ame]

lol,,, I buy all of MY nail polish at the Dollar Store. Usually 1oz-2oz=$1,,,
AND it has SPARKLES!!!  Good Stuff


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Doboy said:


> Hello Treeman,,, I wonder how well these popping corks would work for easy-on-off? They don't say 'weighted'?
> 
> 24 Quality 3" Foam Popping Corks Adjustable Float Bobbers Fishing Redfish Rig | eBay
> 
> ...


probaly as good or better. let me know. i just bought a 5 year supply of the slitted ones. lol. im gonna cut these dowels twice as long as the black stoppers. and taper the ends.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

the easy attachment would be OR 16 mounted to the float,and clip that on line 1' before the bord,you can attach the float to clip with small piece of power pro,do not make the power pro longer than 3" between clip and flout,this way it will not tangle,size of float to size inline weight,or make that it can hold 6 0z and you can use that on anything les than 6 Oz.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

HappySnag said:


> the easy attachment would be OR 16 mounted to the float,and clip that on line 1' before the bord,you can attach the float to clip with small piece of power pro,do not make the power pro longer than 3" between clip and flout,this way it will not tangle,size of float to size inline weight,or make that it can hold 6 0z and you can use that on anything les than 6 Oz.


sounds good. let me know how it goes. me and tomb are going to take some bigger floats and run a piece of hard wire( like the one for the tattle flag) then put split rings and. the or snaps on the ends. i really want to try heavy weights and reef runners, deep huskys, deep rogues, etc.


----------

